# Frio e Neve 15/16 Dezembro 2009 (Evento Norberto)



## HotSpot (15 Dez 2009 às 08:25)

Umas fotos:


----------



## Dan (16 Dez 2009 às 06:46)




----------



## Dan (16 Dez 2009 às 07:32)

Vai nevando.


----------



## Fil (16 Dez 2009 às 08:31)

Há uns 4/5 cm de neve.


----------



## Dan (16 Dez 2009 às 09:31)

Aqui também já uns 4/5cm.


----------



## Dan (16 Dez 2009 às 09:45)

*Re: Re: Frio e Neve 15/16 Dezembro 2009 (Evento Norberto)*

Esta manhã, por volta das 8 horas.


----------



## excalibas (16 Dez 2009 às 14:26)

Esta é a primeira vez que deixo aqui uma mensagem mas já cá venho com alguma frequência principalmente nestas alturas. Os meus parabéns.
Aqui por Bragança por agora parou de nevar. Tirei uma foto da acumulação no chão perto da zona industrial...
Desculpem a resolução mas a foto foi tirada com o telemóvel mas dá para ver.


----------



## Z13 (16 Dez 2009 às 14:31)

*Bem, já posso partilhar agora algumas das fotos que recolhi hoje de manhã*...
















*Alguém adivinha que marca é?*



































z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## godzila (16 Dez 2009 às 16:03)

Ora boa tarde, visto não ter neve decidi partilhar o que a natureza me ofereceu uma estranha abundância de gelo. Sim gelo a chuva mal cai fica congelada, cobrindo tudo com uma camada mais ou menos espessa de gelo incolor ou baço dependendo das fracturas que ele tenha
Aqui ficam umas fotos e um vídeo das terras em que hoje o gelo foi rei.


































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBZbD_qm4bY

e podem acreditar não caiu um único floco de neve


----------



## ACalado (16 Dez 2009 às 17:36)

Boa tarde deixo aqui algumas fotos do dia de hoje. Esteve a nevar durante a noite mas nunca pegou, sobre a manhã por fim começou a pegar mas nada de especial. Foi um dia estranho com temperaturas bastante baixas onde por vezes com 0ºc apenas caia chuva gelada  um fenómeno invulgar por estas bandas, as árvores estavam todas congeladas 






















Já meto o vídeo 

Ora Aqui esta o video


----------



## Johnny (16 Dez 2009 às 21:00)

Hj, mais uma vez, e com a *vossa* preciosa ajuda (nas previsões...) fiz-me à estrada, rumo à neve e ao gelo:cold :... Vieira do Minho e Montalegre!





































Entre os 800/1000m:


----------



## Fil (16 Dez 2009 às 22:14)

Mais umas fotos de Bragança:


----------



## Gilmet (16 Dez 2009 às 23:47)

Nada comparado com as espectaculares fotos já aqui postadas, mas cá vai.

Manhã de Ontem, com temperatura mínima de *1,2ºC*.





Flickr




Flickr


----------



## Gerofil (17 Dez 2009 às 11:52)

*Frio deu lugar à neve em Bragança*
[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/okuK9csfmleENa4g0tlo"]Frio deu lugar Ã* neve em BraganÃ§a - Sapo V&iacute;deos[/ame]

*Neve causa transtornos no IP4*
[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/YKrZcPtSQs1DWeQajqh7"]Neve causa transtornos no IP4 - Sapo V&iacute;deos[/ame]

*GUARDA: Neve e gelo provocam vários acidentes e trânsito*
[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/tuyPIUERbvdhgMnlSjEj"]Neve e gelo provocam vÃ¡rios acidentes e trÃ¢nsito - Sapo V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## Pinix (17 Dez 2009 às 15:19)

Boas..hoje já regressou tudo à normalidade  a Guarda já descongelou!! 
Consegui que me arranjassem algumas fotografias do dia de ontem aqui na Guarda, no entanto acho que qualquer fotografia não consegue retratar verdadeiramente o estado em que esta cidade estava.


----------



## Sirilo (17 Dez 2009 às 16:33)

Excelentes fotos, dá para perceber o caos que o gelo causou!


----------



## Johnny (17 Dez 2009 às 16:39)

Esse _caos_ q falas tb é na maior parte das vezes, gerado pelas próprias pessoas, q n se preparam devidamente para estas condições... vou à Suiça há já mts anos e nunca vi escolas a fechar ou carros presos em estradas nacionais/regionais, por causa do gelo ou neve...



Sirilo disse:


> Excelentes fotos, dá para perceber o caos que o gelo causou!


----------



## Johnny (17 Dez 2009 às 16:54)

Ontem por exemplo, fiz cerca de 200kms, sempre em cima de neve e gelo, sempre com péssima visibilidade e condições, sempre por estradas Nacionais e Regionais... Sabem qts carros da *GNR* ou *Protecção Civil* vi??? 
1 (*um*) e foi numa Vila (centro da vila)... Montalegre... 

Atravessei 2 concelhos sempre com neve e gelo: Vieira do Minho e Montalegre.

Ajudei mais de 10 veículos a avançar... reboquei outros tantos e até a uma camioneta de passageiros e um camião dei ajuda...

Autoridades?? Onde andam???


----------



## Minho (17 Dez 2009 às 21:08)

Fantásticos registos aqui colocados.

Essas imagens de gelo nunca tive a oportunidade de ver ao vivo.


----------



## MSantos (19 Dez 2009 às 14:06)

boas pessoal, infelizmente só agora tenho tempo para colocar as fotos do nevão do dia 16 em Bragança

Desculpem o atraso


----------



## Z13 (19 Dez 2009 às 15:57)

Boas fotos MSantos!

Que se repitam mais algumas vezes neste inverno que agora vai começar!


----------



## Veterano (19 Dez 2009 às 16:59)

Ainda foi um nevão muito razoável, boas fotos, MSantos.

  Vamos ver se pelo Natal tenho a sorte de assistir a um espectáculo idêntico.


----------



## Dan (19 Dez 2009 às 18:57)

Boas fotos 

Ainda foi uma nevada significativa.


----------



## Brigantia (20 Dez 2009 às 17:26)

MSantos disse:


> boas pessoal, infelizmente só agora tenho tempo para colocar as fotos do nevão do dia 16 em Bragança
> 
> Desculpem o atraso




Nunca é tarde para ver estas imagens Boas fotos *MSantos*

Vamos ver se amanhã voltamos a ter um cenário destes


----------



## MSantos (20 Dez 2009 às 18:19)

Obrigado pessoal

Bragança deverá apresentar uma acumulação de neve semelhante amanha de manhã


----------

